# similarities in Bruckner 7th and Tchaikovsky '1812 overture'



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

how striking or vague are these?

the third theme of 7th pt.I - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._7_(Bruckner)#First_movement
the folk theme in 1812 ovt - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1812_Overture#Structure

the second theme in 7th pt.II - 



the prayer theme of 1812 ovt - 




anyone?


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

7th part II 2nd theme 



 seems to combine with some point in Eugene Onegin's the Taniana & her nanny scene where Tatiana sings "oh nanny, nanny, i feel harrowed":


----------

